
Ask HN: Who has been your top mentor? - ricberw
I’m curious to find out who some of the top mentors out there are - for myself, up to this point, it has been my mother, who ran her own business for 16 years and went from homelessness to owning our family home.<p>I’m not picky - your mentor in life, tech, business, love - whomever has been your top mentor.<p>Thanks in advance for sharing :)
======
pizza
A good piece of advice I got once was to make sure you have a solid network of
25 people with more experience than you who also believe in you, and to be
sure to maintain that network over the years. I'm really not anywhere near
reaching that yet, imo.. but it is a good guiding principle, I think.

~~~
ricberw
Whew - 25 is quite a few. Who was your top mentor, though?

~~~
pizza
My parents provided a good foundation, and there have been a few stand-out
teachers along the way who gave me opportunities I'm not sure I would have
said I deserved. This is kind of a cop-out answer too but I think lifting
weights has also provided a lot of clarity.

